# mk4 VR6 SAI resistor trick



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

hey guys ive been trying to rid my ECU of its DTC's concerning my SAI delete.
its a mk4 12v vr6 running Unitronic 440cc turbo software.
i deleted and removed the SAI pump. and removed all vacuum lines from both the SAI solenoid AND the Intake changeover Solenoid. but left the solenoids plugged in.
Ive mannaged to resistor off the SAI pump relay, with success in getting the code to go away,and re-installed the intake changeover solenoid, and that code also went way now.
so heres what im left with
EVAP is still fully installed, but i get a 
EVAP purge valve: short to ground code 
and a EVAP leak detection pump:short to ground code
and the SAI Solenoid valve code will not go away no matter what i try, Resistor OR plugging the solenoid in.
And also, come to think of it, im getting the code saying Rear o2 sensor:short to ground, but its plugged in...... ??








any thoughts?



_Modified by CorvetteKillerVr6 at 1:16 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: mk4 VR6 SAI resistor trick (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

based upon my research on this, you can get the SAI code for the pump resolved with a resistor, but you will end up with a CEL for incorrect flow, and I have yet to see a resolution for that; other than it being hard coded out of the ECU with software.
This is the reason I am buying a C2 chip rather than try to relcate the SAI pump.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: mk4 VR6 SAI resistor trick (.LSinLV.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.LSinLV.* »_based upon my research on this, you can get the SAI code for the pump resolved with a resistor, but you will end up with a CEL for incorrect flow, and I have yet to see a resolution for that; other than it being hard coded out of the ECU with software.
This is the reason I am buying a C2 chip rather than try to relcate the SAI pump.


everyone seems to be missing that part.
EVEN C2 cannot delete the SAI on a mk4, they can only delete the rear o2 and SAI on mk3 vr6's.
you will always always always get the improper flow code on a mk4 vr6.regardless 

at this point im not even getting the improper flow code yet.
i was only getting the SAI pump relay code which i fixed with a resistor.
and i got a code for the intake change over valve, which went away with the right Solenoid plugged into it with out the vacuum lines.
and the last code was for the SAI Solenoid, and this code will not go away wether i try the resistor OR the solenoid......









and the two evap codes wont go away same thing, with resistor or with the solenoid plugged in..
anyone????


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: mk4 VR6 SAI resistor trick (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

wow....this is the 1st I heard of this....I will have to do more looking into this.....


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: mk4 VR6 SAI resistor trick (.LSinLV.)*

yeah check into it
it seems neither tuner (Unitronic, OR C2 motorsports can delete it on anything mk4 yet..)


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_

everyone seems to be missing that part.
EVEN C2 cannot delete the SAI on a mk4, they can only delete the rear o2 and SAI on mk3 vr6's.
you will always always always get the improper flow code on a mk4 vr6.regardless 

at this point im not even getting the improper flow code yet.
i was only getting the SAI pump relay code which i fixed with a resistor.
and i got a code for the intake change over valve, which went away with the right Solenoid plugged into it with out the vacuum lines.
and the last code was for the SAI Solenoid, and this code will not go away wether i try the resistor OR the solenoid......









and the two evap codes wont go away same thing, with resistor or with the solenoid plugged in..
anyone????


You are actually incorrect.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
You are actually incorrect.

really??
i just pmed you to check and see.
why is Unitronic telling me it can't be done??


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_
really??
i just pmed you to check and see.
why is Unitronic telling me it can't be done??

C2 and Uni can both provide software that will run with no codes and pass readyness tests with SAI removed. My car has Unitronic software and no SAI and no codes for it and it passes SAI readyness tests.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
C2 and Uni can both provide software that will run with no codes and pass readyness tests with SAI removed. My car has Unitronic software and no SAI and no codes for it and it passes SAI readyness tests.

is it VR6t??


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
You are actually incorrect.

C2 is right. I am running their 440cc load, and my SAI setup is exactly the way yours is; resistor for the pump, and solenoids plugged in but dangling. I have been CEL free for the past 10k miles. The software DOES delete the "Low Flow" code on startup.
As far as your rear O2 sensor goes, make sure you check the connections. I had to solder extension wires to reach the bungs, and I had the shrinkwrap eaten through by one of the wires and it was touching frame.
Mike


_Modified by FaelinGL at 8:09 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_
is it VR6t??

My car is, yes, but I am sure they could do the same stuff on an N/A program.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

i am not N/A.
im running 60-1 on my vr


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Oh, nice, didnt see that lol.


----------



## dagangsta (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, i'm running c2 with sai delete, no resistors or any of that stuff, and now codes or cels


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (dagangsta)*

i have my SAI deleted on my 24vT 630cc file, kept the solenoid plugged in though just cause.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

yeah i have SAI deleted in my car C2 630cc Tune...no codes in my ecu.
it CAN be removed.


----------



## Klaus Daimler (Jul 7, 2012)

so from what ive read here the c2 software is the only one that takes care of the codes? is that for n/a too or just turbo applications?


----------



## steveppd (Aug 10, 2011)

United Motorsport can take care of the codes as well.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

Would SAI delete have anything to do with lean/ low vacuum for 5 seconds after a cold start?


----------



## Shinko (Jul 18, 2009)

*Sorry to Necro*

Greetings,

I know I'm necro'ing an old thread, but if you guys have a chance and would like to comment on any issues you've experienced with VR6 Turbo's in this thread (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7171742-MKIV-VR6-VRT-FAQ-Start-Here) We have a chance to really make something great to help people starting off trying to get it going.


----------

